# 01 740i - CPS



## bigrdogr (Jul 8, 2009)

The engine light comes on intermitently and the codes say that I need a new CAM Sensor. Is this an easy job. The local shop wants about $250.00 to do it.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, it's a very easy job. One screw and one clip. 








(Photo from oembimmerparts.com)

CPS is about $70-$99 each, you need two. *LINK:* CPS replacement by Magnum









(Photo from magnum)


----------

